
Exploring Data Learning with Public Medical Databases - techbio
http://techbio.org/b-tracing-psych-signals-lit.php
======
DrScump
-403 forbidden error:

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /b-tracing-psych-signals-lit.php on this
server. Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to
use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

~~~
techbio
May be on your end, this worked ok:
[https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/dyZcId/http://techbio.org/b-tra...](https://tools.pingdom.com/#!/dyZcId/http://techbio.org/b-tracing-
psych-signals-lit.php)

~~~
DrScump
the main link works OK now.

